# Copying broken file from CD



## felek (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,
I'm trying to copy a broken .jpg file from CD on my new LiteOn iHBS122 drive. Freebsd FreeBSD doesn't report any problem during the copying process but the file is unreadable. When *I* run `# dmesg -a` I can see a lot of L-EC uncorrectable errors:

```
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <ATAPI iHBS112   2 PL03> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
cd0: cd present [348586 x 2048 byte records]
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 4 38 ef 0 0 20 0 
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: Deferred error: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,5 (L-EC uncorrectable error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 4 38 ef 0 0 20 0 
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: Deferred error: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,5 (L-EC uncorrectable error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 4 38 ef 0 0 20 0 
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
.
.
.
```

When *I* copy the same file on my old LiteOn SOHW-1693S drive Freebsd FreeBSD reports a problem that the file cannot be copied and copying is interrupted. `# dmesg -a`

```
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S KC4B> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 4 38 7f 0 0 10 0 
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,5 (L-EC uncorrectable error)
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
g_vfs_done():cd0[READ(offset=566491136, length=32768)]error = 5
```

I would expect the same behaviour with interrupting the copying process on both drives. Should *I* configure something  for iHBS112 or FreeBSD?
My system:

```
sloneczko# uname -a
FreeBSD sloneczko 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

